# Football star gets Spinal Cord Injury - we are volunteer cooking for the event.  Sad story, pls pass



## workoutchamp (Jul 27, 2010)

This will be a wild cook for a good cause.  3 BBQ teams.  We need people to donate - if you know of anyone who is a Football Fan - or is a Dad, please pass it on.  http://www.TeamJeffrey.com


----------

